# Driver weight in sim max



## Ramiez (Jul 21, 2020)

So I’ve just discovered you can remove and change the weight in bottom part of driver head in sim max. What is the standard weight you get from Taylormade? I think mine is 20 grams. Now my question is if I was to add a lesser weight would this result in faster swing speed and greater distance or would this potentially add to my bad shot hook due to lighter weight??


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 21, 2020)

Ramiez said:



			So I’ve just discovered you can remove and change the weight in bottom part of driver head in sim max. What is the standard weight you get from Taylormade? I think mine is 20 grams. Now my question is if I was to add a lesser weight would this result in faster swing speed and greater distance or would this potentially add to my bad shot hook due to lighter weight??
		
Click to expand...

The laws of physics say that the force applied to the ball is mass x acceleration. The clubhead speed will increase if you reduce the weight but the force applied is likely to be about the same since the mass is reduced. Its more a matter of how it feels & how you like it. It may make your hook worse, possibly not. Only way to find out is to try it & see.


----------



## Ramiez (Jul 21, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The laws of physics say that the force applied to the ball is mass x acceleration. The clubhead speed will increase if you reduce the weight but the force applied is likely to be about the same since the mass is reduced. Its more a matter of how it feels & how you like it. It may make your hook worse, possibly not. Only way to find out is to try it & see.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks makes sense


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 22, 2020)

If you're scientifically minded look here https://www.tutelman.com/golf/clubs/headweight1.php#constant_length_cochran

There's a narrow band of head weights which give optimum performance. Either side of this the ball speed falls off.


----------

